# Dead Core?



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

TSF, So recently my unlocked quad core is now reading only 3 cores. 

I have the AMD Phenom II 545 Callisto. Base was 3.0Ghz OC'd to 3.4Ghz. IF you dont knwo anythign about this proccessor, the jist of it is it was manufactured with 4 cores but due to money/time/reliablity, was locked up to a Dual core and sold as such. However, it is easily unloackable to a Quad Core. Which I did. 

It was reading as a Quad core for the past 7 or 8 months and now all of the sudden, I power up and its telling my only 3 cores are active. 

Has anyone had any issues like this with the 545 Callisto? Or know of some reading on the subject? 

<--- Specs


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Remember that core unlocking is at best a "hit or miss" venture. While there are rumors going around that some perfectly good quad cores were sold as dual cores for profit reasons, most CPUs with locked cores had them locked because they didn't meet quality control standards. Overclocking an unlocked core CPU is usually not a good idea either.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MPR said:


> most CPUs with locked cores had them locked because they didn't meet quality control standards. Overclocking an unlocked core CPU is usually not a good idea either.


Ditto ^


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

it was WAY to tempting NOT to unlock and OC it.... But, atlas it does look dead. I cant get it to read the 4th core. But it is still running just fine with 3.


For now....


----------

